# Getting your riding hat check after a fall...



## rebeccaedwards (12 May 2009)

Hi,

I fell off my horse whilst jumping last Friday and managed to knock myself out and get taken to A&amp;E!  

My riding hat has no obvious signs of damage, but I know that I should replace it anyway.

I was just wondering if anyone knew of anywhere you can get hats checked/x-rayed, to see if I actually need to before I spend money on a new one?  

Thanks


----------



## OWLIE185 (12 May 2009)

Once you have had a fall the impact has been absorbed and the material that has absorbed the impact is permanently deformed (even if you can not see it).  The hat will no longer protect you.

Hats can not be x-rayed or scanned to see the changes.

Just buy a new one and throw the old one away.


----------



## GeeBee45 (12 May 2009)

Don't bother with trying to work out if your hat might still be safe, after a fall like the one you describe it won't be fit for further use. It has done its' job, now retire it to the bin!
Yes, I know that hats are expensive, but do you only value your head at £100 (or less)?


----------



## CrazyDog (12 May 2009)

If your hat is a Charles Owen one, you can post it to them and they will inspect/scan it.  If the outer shell is still safe but the inside foam that absorbs impact has been damaged, they replace the foam that for a nominal cost.  If the shell has been fractured, there is nothing they can do.

Either way, you can give them a description of your fall and they use that, along with the condition of your hat, to help improve safety standards for their hats going forward.


----------



## amycov (12 May 2009)

Time for a new one. Don't risk it. Bin the old!


----------



## Lippyx (12 May 2009)

Dont check it..... BIN IT!!! Get a new one without evena second thought, especially since you definitly hit your head!!

I think you can send your damaged hats off somewhere so they can be studied to improve new designs?


----------



## rebeccaedwards (12 May 2009)

Thanks for this everyone 
	
	
		
		
	


	






My hat is a Charles Owen, so I will contact them to see what they say.  Otherwise I will definately get a new one!

Thanks again


----------



## ester (12 May 2009)

I would def replace if you were knocked out. My life would be incredibly expensive if I changed my hat every time I fell off. Though am doing quite well with the current one, one on my arse as usual!


----------

